
Zuckerberg is not the problem, Algorithm is - ceohockey60
https://interconnected.blog/algorithm-is-the-problem-not-mark-zuckerberg/
======
amacalac
if only there was a human being responsible for the algorithm...that would
report along a chain of command to the CEO / Chairman / Founder ...

------
JMTQp8lwXL
Manually flagging posts, as Twitter has done, is unrelated to the algorithm.

